# Low WBC?



## surge

I just got blood work for my upcoming TT on Thursday and my white blood cell count is a little low (3.96 with 4 as the lower range of normal). Anyone here have experience with low wbc and what it might mean/indicate?


----------



## CA-Lynn

I have plenty of experience with that since I take immunosuppressant drugs and have my bloods run every 3 months or more frequently, and I can tell you it's not worth worrying about.

Too, at my lab the low end of normal is 3.8, which is lower than your result. Don't worry about it. In my book it's entirely normal.


----------



## surge

I'm not really worried about it; I figure it's just another thing that's wacky in hashi land, though my wbc was 8 in July, so it's not like it's normally below the range and I'm not on immuno-suppressants


----------



## proud-armywife

Yes I have had this in my bloodtests. My lymphs have been low also. I am not sure why this is going on but in my mind I always think...why? especially when you feel so blah...... I hope it straightens out for you or maybe gives a clue for something more (whichever way you look at it)....... good luck and if we get any answers we should post them! Good luck!


----------



## javynliz

My overall count was low but high lymphs and others. It went up and lymphs went down after I went gluten and sugar free. Lately, I have been eating tons of carbs... I can't stop eating I'm so hungry. It's salt and sugar cravings too. I'm at my wits end with it. PMS? I went from no appetite to ravenous. Only in the evening. Anyone else??


----------



## CA-Lynn

Going from 8 to barely below 3 in a few months is not abnormal. WBC fluctuates. As long as it stays in the normal range it's fine. [And it's in the normal range.]


----------



## surge

I've read up that lowish wbc is a symptom of hyper, and also caused by autoimmune, so since I have Hashis, with hyper symptoms right now, and high TSI (though not in Graves range), I'm assuming this is why the count is low right now. Just more confirmation.

Everything I've read says it's persistent low readings that are worth pursuing, so Army Wife, how consistently have your numbers been low? Did you find anything out recently? I haven't seen a post from you in awhile, but I remember you from when I started posting here...

I get my thyroid yanked on Thursday so hopefully that'll take care of some of the yuck I've been struggling through for the last six months...


----------



## proud-armywife

I looked back at some of my old labs and my wbc have been low for over a year. My lymphs have also been low, I have a hard time with my pcp-my problems are not worth noting in her opinion. I recently was able to see an endo-but I have not had a second appointment. I struggle all the time- Have you just felt so sick of being sick? That is how I feel- I hope this surgery helps you get on a path to wellness. I will keep you in my thoughts! If anyone has any ideas about this- I am ready to listen! LOL An explaination is better than feeling crazy! What are some of the things you have read about low wbc counts? .........


----------



## BuffyFan

I have low wbc too, at last test mine were 2.8. the low end of the range is 3.8 I also have lyme which is probably causing the low wbc....btw I've had a complete cbc every few months and my white blood cells AND monocytes are consistently low.


----------



## surge

Army wife-- I totally identify with 'sick of being sick'. It's a slog, and such an internal one.

Do you have copies of the past blood work so you can show your endo at the next appt. that you have consistently low wbc? And ask if it's just b/c of hashis? Also, did you ever get tested for other auto-immune issues? I mean, obviously, you have two, but have you investigated lupus? That is one with a high correlation to low wbc, in the reading I did.

Buffyfan-- I think straight up hashis is horrific, so I can't imagine trying to navigate lyme and hashis. Oh the inflammation. Have you made dietary changes to try and help cope?


----------



## Andros

surge said:


> I just got blood work for my upcoming TT on Thursday and my white blood cell count is a little low (3.96 with 4 as the lower range of normal). Anyone here have experience with low wbc and what it might mean/indicate?


A low white blood cell count, called leukopenia, can result from conditions such as:

Bone marrow damage (e.g., toxin, chemotherapy, radiation therapy, drugs) 
Bone marrow disorders-the bone marrow does not produce sufficient WBCs (e.g., myelodysplastic syndrome, vitamin B12 or folate deficiency) 
Lymphoma or other cancer that has spread (metastasized) to the bone marrow 
Autoimmune disorders-the body attacks and destroys its own WBCs (e.g., lupus) 
Overwhelming infections (e.g., sepsis) 
Diseases of the immune system, such as HIV, which destroy T lymphocytes 
When WBC counts are used for monitoring purposes, a series of WBC counts that continues to rise or fall to abnormal levels indicates that the condition or disease is getting worse. WBC counts that return to normal indicate improvement and/or successful treatment.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/wbc/tab/test

It could be because of the autoimmune thyroid. I would wait and see what your WBC is the next time around; say in about 8 weeks!


----------



## proud-armywife

What astonishes me is that with a long list of things that may or may not be happening with low blood counts, high counts etc. Why do all doctors I have encountered have the lets just wait it out response? You know that car commercial where the guy says eeeeegh and the people walk away? That is the joke in my house.. I'll say I dont feel good- my life has changed-I need answers. Doc: eeeeeeegh lets just wait and see what happens. Me: I've read information that says ....etc etc Doc: eeeeegh don't believe everything you read LOL I wish I had someone I could trust to truly care about my quality of life...and to hear me and offer hope.


----------



## Andros

surge said:


> I've read up that lowish wbc is a symptom of hyper, and also caused by autoimmune, so since I have Hashis, with hyper symptoms right now, and high TSI (though not in Graves range), I'm assuming this is why the count is low right now. Just more confirmation.
> 
> Everything I've read says it's persistent low readings that are worth pursuing, so Army Wife, how consistently have your numbers been low? Did you find anything out recently? I haven't seen a post from you in awhile, but I remember you from when I started posting here...
> 
> I get my thyroid yanked on Thursday so hopefully that'll take care of some of the yuck I've been struggling through for the last six months...


Wishing you all the best for Thursday (tomorrow?)

Take care, relax and get well. Will be anxious to hear from you when you are able.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Because lab ranges are based on studies done by the lab's customer base, the "normal ranges" may vary here and there. Generally wit CBC values, if something is slightly out of range it's a "wait and see" or "test again later" decision by the doctor.

Remember, too, many doctors are locked in to rules mandated by the insurance companies. For example, they can't re-test for a certain period of time or unless other obvious symptoms prevail......or if something is abnormal if it falls just outside of the abnormal range and all other tests are pretty stable and normal, no further testing is done unless information in the future really worsens.

The 3.96 WBC mentioned here is within the normal range at my lab. [Low end of normal is 3.8.]

Surge: wishing you all the best on Thursday.


----------

